# Dolby Atmos Demos/Trailers



## NBPk402

I was wondering where to find Dolby Atmos Demo material, and I found this website which has Atmos, DTS, THX trailers that you can download. This could be great for demoing your Atmos setup, or for giving your Home Theater a real theater presentation with Atmos trailer. 

http://thedigitaltheater.com/


----------



## Todd Anderson

Why not buy a few Atmos movies?


----------



## EricZimmerman

Thanks for the link. What I plan on doing is adding the demos to the front end of my Atmos Movie rips to enhance the theater presentation.


----------



## NBPk402

Todd Anderson said:


> Why not buy a few Atmos movies?


I have several, but this is good for people who have no Atmos movies and would like to have nice demo material to play on their Atmos AVRs. It is also great for downloading trailers to play at the beginning of your movie night.


----------



## bkeeler10

FYI you can also stream most of the Dolby Atmos trailers from Vudu if you have that capability. You do have to set up an account, but you don't have to pay anything to watch the trailers.


----------



## amedius

YouTube has several Atmos trailers. Just download them on a pendrive and insert in BD player with HDMI output with bitstream enabled. You will get true Atmos sound

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnCarter19

NBPk402 said:


> I was wondering where to find Dolby Atmos Demo material, and I found this website which has Atmos, DTS, THX trailers that you can download. This could be great for demoing your Atmos setup, or for giving your Home Theater a real theater presentation with Atmos trailer.
> 
> The Digital Theater - Home Theater Resources


This is good, thanks for sharing.. I am searching to have some demo played and youtube doesn't do them justice here... xD


----------



## willis7469

JohnCarter19 said:


> This is good, thanks for sharing.. I am searching to have some demo played and youtube doesn't do them justice here... xD


AFAIK YouTube is only 2.0, so you’d need to use DTSnx or DSU to upmix YouTube content. Still won’t be Atmos...


----------

